# parking (scooter) near Alicante Airport



## JaneSW (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi folks

We are buying a home in Benferri and hope that paperwork and entry date will be concluded soon.

Our understanding is that public transport is not possible beyond Orihuela and then we would need to get a taxi. Please correct me if that is not the case..thanks!

Ideally we would use our own transport to travel from the airport and preferrably this would be a scooter once we are able to travel light (after the setting up phase of lugging holiday clothes across). 

Does anyone know of somewhere that we could park a scooter throughout the year which is economical or free and close to Alicante (ALC) Airport?

Many thanks in advance of any replies.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I can't help but would suggest a taxi would be cheaper than renting a parking space, even scooter sized. 
We've been here a while and just ask a friend for a lift to or from the airport. All our neighbours have cars and we all help each other out with this sort of thing.


----------



## JaneSW (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks Simon

That would definitely be a good solution... Here is hoping that we make friends who would be willing to do that for us and vice versa 

Bye for now, Jane


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Could be embarrassing if you only have a scooter and your neighbours are a bit overweight.


----------



## JaneSW (Jan 7, 2018)

lol....good point.

I should have added that we are likely to get a car over time too


----------



## Norton642 (Jan 15, 2018)

We have an apt in Javea and considered buying a motorcycle wite h the same idea as you. A taxi is pricey and the beniconnect bus is 26 euro pp each way. its fine but not always convenient. 

One of the undercover long-term car parks at the airport was quite reasonable for the bike and would store helmets but in the end we used car hire with a yearly excess insurance which meant car hire was ludicrously cheap (used doyouspain) and by far the easyest and most economic.

until that (cheap car hire) changes, thats what we will continue to do.

managed to get a car for a month for 4 euros last year!


----------



## JaneSW (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks Norton642
That's really to know both about the long term undercover parking for a scooter and the car hire link... I think car hire is the way to go..... Especially for the shorter trips where no one wants to be hanging about waiting on buses etc

Thanks loads


----------



## Patico (Sep 24, 2017)

Norton642 said:


> We have an apt in Javea and considered buying a motorcycle wite h the same idea as you. A taxi is pricey and the beniconnect bus is 26 euro pp each way. its fine but not always convenient.
> 
> One of the undercover long-term car parks at the airport was quite reasonable for the bike and would store helmets but in the end we used car hire with a yearly excess insurance which meant car hire was ludicrously cheap (used doyouspain) and by far the easyest and most economic.
> 
> ...


You hired a CAR for a Month for 4 euros? That was your total bill from the car hire company?


----------



## Norton642 (Jan 15, 2018)

thanks

there are some other costs around filling with fuel etc but still a bargain i would say. the thing to avoid is excess insurance which costs a lot. we use icarhire (around £40 per year) and we know 3 people who have claimed on the policy with no probs.

Good luck


----------



## JaneSW (Jan 7, 2018)

? brilliant


----------

